# I think I won this fight.



## twoclones (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't recall ever having such a fight with a log as I had with this one. Even when it was just a log, it fell onto my wheelbarrow and smashed it. LOL 

Sycamore, 6 feet tall, saturated with boiled linseed oil, sealed with 5 coats of spar urethane. Listed online for $2000 _{local delivery only}_


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 19, 2013)

That is amazing!


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 19, 2013)

twoclones said:


> I don't recall ever having such a fight with a log as I had with this one. Even when it was just a log, it fell onto my wheelbarrow and smashed it. LOL
> 
> Sycamore, 6 feet tall, saturated with boiled linseed oil, sealed with 5 coats of spar urethane. Listed online for $2000 _{local delivery only}_



What do mean boiled linsed oil. What is the process. Thanks again


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 19, 2013)

That is truely a work of art from a true artisan. I hope you get your asking price because it worth it and then you can buy a new wheelbarrow. 

I am glad to see you have local pick-up. I see many things on line like big slabs or boards, rustic furniture like benches and chairs,large bear and bird carvings being shipped around the country for as little as 28 dollars. Can anyone tell me how this is done for so cheap?? I can barely ship a small chainsaw anywhere for less than 30 dollars let alone a big piece of heavy wood that has to be put in some kind of crate verses a box. OOPS, I hope I am not derailing the thread with this question .

Again ,nice work TC as always. Just to be nosy, how long did it take???


----------



## twoclones (Mar 20, 2013)

jason8217 said:


> What do mean boiled linsed oil. What is the process. Thanks again



Boiled linseed oil is "normal" linseed oil. I've been told that 'raw' linseed oil does not dry...


----------



## twoclones (Mar 20, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> Just to be nosy, how long did it take???



I didn't keep track but I've been saying 3 days carving time. It's kind of hard to assemble the time it took with my working so hard to ignore it for those few days in the middle... Of course there's also the non-carving work.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 20, 2013)

All I can do is admire it with awe. Incredible work. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Boydt8 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Wow!*

Brother Boyt dat is some fantastic work! Now I really think I might be related to you!
Wow! Thats some nice work!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 20, 2013)

Boydt8 said:


> Brother Boyt dat is some fantastic work! Now I really think I might be related to you!
> Wow! Thats some nice work!



Uh, that's not my carving. Like everyone else, I was just expressing my admiration for what twoclones had posted. I'm just a woodbutcher with a sawmill.


----------



## winland (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 21, 2013)

top notch as always my friend! Worth every penny and then double!!!!!


----------

